# G214 & G201 Pressure Sensor location?



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi All,

The missus TT 1.8 (163) Roadster has a little issue with the G214 sensor at the moment and although intermittent at first, many months later it has now progressed to a point that the ESP light is on all the time now and MoT is looming close.

I know the idealistic is to replace these sensors as a pair but with a house move the funds are just not there just now. I've picked up a brand new genuine part but just need to replace the correct one.

So question is: What is the location of the relative sensors?

I know and can see both G201 and G214 on the bottom of the BMC but which sensor is the G201 and which is the G214? Of course it doesn't help when they are the exact same part number.

I have done a ton of searching but just can't find anywhere that depicts which is which.

Many thanks for looking and any help much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Post 2003 they're under the Brake Master Cylinder,

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1057385


Skeee said:


> ..................................
> If it's the Mk60 ABS System (post 2003) then the Brake Pressure Sensors, G201 and G214 are under the Master Cylinder.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=810849&p=5073369&hilit=G201#p5073369
> ...


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The esp sensor is located on the drivers side RHD ( lateral ) 8)


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the posts guys much appreciated.

As per my original post though I know exactly where the sensors are (g201 &g214 under the BMC) the problem is I need to replace G214 but don't know which of the 2 sensors it is physically. Is it the one nearest the front of the car or the one that sits nearest the bulk head?

Also if anyone knows best way to get any access that would be great knowledge to share. I've spent the last 90min scratching my head and trying to get my hands in but it seems impossible. Anyone here actually changed one?

Again, very much appreciate any tips.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

SonyVaio said:


> Thanks for the posts guys much appreciated.
> 
> As per my original post though I know exactly where the sensors are (g201 &g214 under the BMC) the problem is I need to replace G214 but don't know which of the 2 sensors it is physically. Is it the one nearest the front of the car or the one that sits nearest the bulk head?
> 
> ...


Hi, You have two sensors and one faulty sensor and they cost around £80 from Audi or TPC, best advice for you is to replace both as you may replace the faulty one and then oops there goes another one?. 
Remove the charge pipe right hand side alloy pipe, water bottle, associated pipes, ps fluid bottle and dont forget to block the ps bottle lower pupe with something and then drop left hand engine mount and raise or lower engine up and over for a better view and access but believe me it's a real pain even then. You may need something to hold the engine forward but be careful not to damage any pipes behind the engine when using let's say a pry bar or scaffold pole etc.
Someone with a Bentley manual will know which one it is.

Good luck

Sandy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, G214 not mentioned.
Sorry not clear, scanner packed up.Click to enlarge.








Hoggy.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

The location shows the rear one closest to the bulk head.










Sandy


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

Superb info there. So it looks like G214 is the rear one nearest the bulk head - GREAT!!

I'm off to see if I can tackle the job but I think I may have to admit defeat and book it in at a garage :x

I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks again,


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

SonyVaio said:


> Superb info there. So it looks like G214 is the rear one nearest the bulk head - GREAT!!
> 
> I'm off to see if I can tackle the job but I think I may have to admit defeat and book it in at a garage :x
> 
> ...


Good luck as it's a bugger to get at and even nimble hands will struggle with it.
When i did my T-belt it was so readily accessible as the T-belt cover was off and the engine mount bracket to engine was off too. You can juat about see the yellow brake fluid cap and they live under that.

Sandy


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

I have had to admit defeat for now. All I've got available to me is a few simple tools and a car jack.

I can see the sensor no problem, I can feel and touch the sensor but there is no way I can get anything in to be able to unscrew it. I emptied out the brake reservoir and was going to pull the reservoir off the BMC but then I realised there is bolt which feels like either alan key or torx bit that is also keeping the reservoir in place, the only problem is this said bolt is on the non accessible side and I couldn't get in to that either.

What should be a simple job of screw off old sensor and screw on new one is a complete nightmare!

The MoT is due in a week so may have to resort to taking it to a garage. :x


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

Just wanted follow this post up.

I did have to admit defeat and employed the services of the MoT Garage I use. They managed to get the job done in 1 1/2 hrs and then MoT'd the car too. the total cost including the MoT was £160. We did buy and supply the sensors though and replaced both of them.

The RESULT! Success!!! The ESP light was out and everything back working as it should and I've now got one very happy Mrs Vaio with no lights on the dash and my world has returned to normality (for now).

All the best and happy motoring.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Glad that it all turned out well 

Sandy


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Wow another member I'd paying twice that at £400 for sensors and labour. I knew someone had it done cheaper.


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Does anyone know the garage who did this?

I need mine done and am sure Audi will charge ££££

Cheers


----------



## scottatx (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello from Austin, Texas, reviving an old thread Very detailed information here...

I have a 2001 Audi TT quattro and my specific "ESP" light is never on, but a triangle-outlined hazard light with an exclamation mark in the center is on 90% of the time. The car runs fine but occasionally something happens to the front wheel/brake area which feels like a grinding or something is about to fall off of the brakes and front wheels... I just pump the brakes a little bit and it goes back to normal. Maybe these two sensors just prevent the whole brake system from working properly. The light goes off and on when this happens. It feels like something is physically grinding and about to fall off the car, locking up the brakes and pulling to the right, after I pump the brakes everything goes right back to normal for a long time.

A mechanic ran the codes and sent me this-
"Checking out this brake system error. Has fault for G214 brake pressure sensor part # 1J0-907-597-B"

So I researched everything and ordered two sensors for G201 and G214. Then read this post and see that I will have a shop do it, and replace both sensors.

But I have only read people mentioning the light being on, never a symptom. Is what I described above a symptom of these sensors failing, so replacing both will make the brake system work properly again, physically, and also regain functionality of the ABS system?

Thanks. Scott


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Access may be different for your left hand drive car Scott.


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

I'll jump on this thread also, as i'm occasionally getting the G201 error pop up.

Is it the same BMC set-up on the 3.2, and does it come with the same access issues as talked about over on page 1 ?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

scottatx said:


> Hello from Austin, Texas, reviving an old thread Very detailed information here...
> 
> I have a 2001 Audi TT quattro and my specific "ESP" light is never on, but a triangle-outlined hazard light with an exclamation mark in the center is on 90% of the time. The car runs fine but occasionally something happens to the front wheel/brake area which feels like a grinding or something is about to fall off of the brakes and front wheels... I just pump the brakes a little bit and it goes back to normal. Maybe these two sensors just prevent the whole brake system from working properly. The light goes off and on when this happens. It feels like something is physically grinding and about to fall off the car, locking up the brakes and pulling to the right, after I pump the brakes everything goes right back to normal for a long time.
> 
> ...


These can cause the symptom/noise you are describing as being the ABS kicking in making a judering noise!. Replace the sensors and you will be back to normal again.


----------

